# Voted today in Indiana



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Voted today in Indiana...busiest I have ever seen the polls. Arrived at 5:45 Am and still was about #50 in line. Guess we still have not decided who does to the general election on the Dem side. The Repulicans are also an interesting lot...the guy who goes in Nov only got 75% of the vote...hmmm. What a year.


----------

